# Calculating Angles Assistance Requested.



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Jaws said:


> Or are you asking about how to calculate the plumb and heel cut for the forms? PM if you would rather do that. :thumbsup:


YES!! that's it exactly. :clap:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

You're welcome.

Tom


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tgeb said:


> John, the steps are not a big deal, it is the wall that the railing is mounted in. I am just trying to get the formwork for the wall as close to the profile of the old wall as possible.
> 
> Since we will be stick building the forms with phenolic plywood, I want to keep the open space between the sheets at a minimum, but also don't want to mess with the profile of the top of the wall.
> 
> Hence trying to find the best way to calculate and cut the correct angles....


In all seriousness , a string line, transit and framing square. I wish I was there :sad:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well.....I wish you were here also....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Run your top boards wild, lay a sqaure at a 90 degree angle at the turn, then mark and cut. That is the simplest way for a guy who doesnt do it everyday.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> In all seriousness , a string line, transit and framing square. I wish I was there :sad:





tgeb said:


> Well.....I wish you were here also....


*Road Trip*....:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> *Road Trip*....:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :laughing:


I love road trips. :thumbsup:

Im currently working on scheduling my jobs around me leaving Friday with the wifey to go to Dallas and have dinner with Jay. Have to be in Fredricksburg at 7 am though. Cooking bbq for a clients personal wine tasting. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I love road trips. :thumbsup:
> 
> Im currently working on scheduling my jobs around me leaving Friday with the wifey to go to Dallas and have dinner with Jay. Have to be in Fredricksburg at 7 am though. *Cooking bbq for a clients personal wine tasting*. :thumbsup:


Now that's money in the bank....:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You get what you need TJeb? Need more info? Something specific?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm in a little better position than before, but essentially it looks like I will have to fiddle with a few test cuts and see how it goes.

I do appreciate all the help.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

So basically you are looking for the mitre angle of your form?
Ok thats easier then it seems.
You have your footing forms set at your angles 
Take s 2x4 place it on the horizontal form, place another one on the slope, draw lines where they cross each other.. connect the far corner points and that is your mitre angle.
Not sure if that is what you are asking but..


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I have it worked out, I took a few minutes today and made a couple test cuts on some 2 x 10's.

I have a "smart level" lay it on the sloped portion of the footing....25 degree angle...split that to 12.5 degrees and mark the cut. It does move my angle point a bit down hill but checking the photos of the railing it will be workable.

Thanks for everyone's input.

Thanks especially to Jaws for sending the Texas weather this way, 94 with a heat index around 100. :sweatdrop:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Well now i sorta see what you mean, you want a plumb cut really so your transition stays vertical. That is fine, but you will have to make the sloping portion smaller in height, so when it is cut at the plumb cut, that hypotenuse is the same width/height as the horizontal knee wall. I did this a few days ago with trim on stairs, to make the transition work you must reduce the width/height of the sloping member.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I understand that Nick, the lesser height of the sloped wall would not work in this situation.

That is where I found myself in a "pickle" and needed some advice. :shifty:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

tgeb said:


> I understand that Nick, the lesser height of the sloped wall would not work in this situation.
> 
> That is where I found myself in a "pickle" and needed some advice. :shifty:


Well as far as i am concerned the mitre method is the only option at this point. :blink:


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

Speed square & pivot point divide by 2.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks again for everyones input. I was over thinking this and it turns out that having a vertical cut on the horizontal panels and a simple angle cut on the sloped panels, did give me the correct profile.




































Poured the wall yesterday, it turned out pretty well. 



























Next week we tackle replacing the steps.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Thtats awesome op. No mean feat!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Got high tech with the forming eh? Wouldn't have bothered with panels but hey it worked and looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Beautiful work! I missed this the first time around, and wish I too could have been there. I have a bag of tricks for stuff like this.


----------

